# Cordless Screwdriver



## pjazzer (Feb 1, 2013)

I am working on renovating my house. I am thinking about getting a cordless screwdriver for the smaller tasks. First, are they worth the purchase. Second if they, are what are your recommendations. I am hoping to keep the cost around $50.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

They certainly will speed up your work---However, a battery drill with a magnetic bit holder will be the best all around tool--I like the Ryobe drills---often on sale for about $80---with a charger and 2 batteries---


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I used to have a cheaper Black and Decker cordless screwdriver which was pretty handy for unscrewing/screwing in outlet and switch covers. Now I use a Cobalt ratcheting screwdriver that comes with about 30 bits. It is worth its weight in gold for those smaller tasks where a lot of power is unnecessary.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looking for a toy, or a real tool that can do lots of different jobs saving you the cost of several tools, plus different battery's and chargers and end up costing more money?
For the most bang for the buck buy an impact driver.
It will drive screws, drill holes, undo rusted bolts better then any screw driver or cordless drill.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

The Craftsman Nextec 12v drill/driver kit sells for $50. That's with a battery and charger. The cool thing is, they have a bunch of tools that run on that same battery.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I am retired and a woodworking hobbyst. I have the Dewalt 12v lithium cordless drill drivers. One is a drill (max 1500 rpm) with standard chuck. One is a drill/driver with quick change chuck for the hex shank bits/drills. the other one is a drill/impact driver.

I love them. I actually threw the 14.4v ryobi in the trash. Dang batteries wouldn't last overnight. The Dewalt batteries last a long time.

I have used these building cabinets for five kitchen projects with no problem encountered.

Did I mention they are light and feel good in your hands (mine at least)?

My helper likes them also. :thumbsup:
Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

a lazy susan upper cabinet  . never seen that before


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

If you are looking to buy a cordless tool that is 'only' a screwdriver.....save your money. Big waste of money.

My suggestion....spend a few more bucks and buy the Ryobi 18v drill...the starter kit comes with the Li battery and charger.

Besides being variable speed...it also has a high/low setting. I use mine as much for screwing as I do for drilling. 

A cordless screw driver only is only good for screwing. Not so good for drilling.

Then as money allows, sales come around and needs expand....buy more of the Ryobi tools that use the same battery.

Actually, if you keep an eye out, you can get the combo kits for a pretty good price. 

As of now I have the following 18v Ryobi tools.
Drills (2)
Angle drill
5 1/4" circular saw
Sawzall
Light
Vac
Weed Eater

Corded Ryobi
Table Saw
Compound Miter saw
Drill
Router (one of 3)

Those Ryobi tools have helped me build a 2-story garage an a 2-story addition to my house (links are in my signature). They outlived the compressor (not Ryobi)

Moral of the story....don't waste your money on a cordless 'screw driver'. Buy a real cordless drill.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Also but the drill driver and a pack of screwdriver bit. A much more versatile tool since your planning on renovating.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Not sure exactly what you mean by cordless screwdriver. If you mean just a screwdriver, and you don't have a drill/driver, then I think just buying the screwdriver would be a mistake.

Everyone in this thread so far is talking about drill/drivers. There are decent deals such as this.
http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-...8&qid=1421086008&sr=1-8&keywords=drill+driver

I wouldn't spend less than about $60 (unless you found a great sale). I also wouldn't get any drill in that class with less than 18 volts.

The other option is an actual screwdriver.
http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-...-Screwdriver/dp/B005LTNLDS/ref=zg_bs_552750_2

The drill/driver does so much that you really can't be without it. Only after you have that should you consider the smaller one.

I do so much handyman work that I have both. I have the smaller one sitting in my little tool carry-all that I carry around. It's light, it's quick, and it gets into tighter spaces than the drill. I use it all the time rather than going out to the truck to bring in my drill/driver and impact driver combo box. But it doesn't have nearly as much power and can't do as much.

If you only have 1, you should get the drill/driver. If you use it a lot, then you can add the second one.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is the NEXTEC:

Price is less at Sears
http://www.sears.com/craftsman-17586-nextec-12.0v-lithium-ion-drill-driver/p-00917586000P


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

PaliBob said:


> Here is the NEXTEC:
> 
> Price is less at Sears
> http://www.sears.com/craftsman-17586-nextec-12.0v-lithium-ion-drill-driver/p-00917586000P



Will it stand up as pictured?


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I have the same 12v DeWalt screwdriver and impact driver MT Stringer has shown, and also the drill, really great tools. I use the screwdriver for lots of lighter duty tasks, it works great on the many gas and electric RC cars we run and unfortunately break too often. The small metric screws are long and often screwed into only plastic, the clutch on this screwdriver seems to be very accurate.

The impact driver is more suited to heavier tasks like running in 3" deck screws, it can run a handful of them in no problem. Of course if I need to drive a whole box full I go get my bigger 20v as it does the job with ease and a lot more battery capacity. The 12v tools are very nice, the 12v flashlight is one of my favorite tools, I just bought a second one. Have had these with 5 batteries for 3 or 4 years now and they still hold a long charge.

Bought this to replace the milwaukee M12 screwdriver, a decent tool but batteries were junk, all of them failed quickly as did the replacements.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

MT Stringer said:


> Will it stand up as pictured?


I don't Have the Craftsman 12V Nextec but for _occasiona_l use I think it would do the job
I believe this style drill driver was originally introduced by Bosch as a 10.8V drill/driver.
Later when the competition all started labeling their 10.8 V LION tools as 12 Volt then Bosch got on the same Advertising bandwagon and dropped the 10.8V label and switched to the 12V label.
Now for this style tool I have all Impact Drivers Bosch Drivers.
I finally wore out my Bosch 12V with a drill chuck and replaced it with Panasonic 14V.4 and DeWalt 18V tools.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

PaliBob said:


> I don't Have the Craftsman 12V Nextec but for _occasiona_l use I think it would do the job.


I believe he meant the question literally.


----------



## LeakyHawaiiRoof (Oct 21, 2014)

If you are renovating your home, I strongly recommend buying a drill and impact driver combo kit instead of an electric screwdriver. 

Prices for this kits start around $100 for Ryobi and go up to about $250 for Dewalt. There's a ton of reviews on these combo kits, and all they basically say that Ryobi is heavier and not as good as the other more expensive brands, but is pretty good considering the price and the Dewalt is good but expensive.

Now you're probably wondering what's the difference between a drill and an impact driver. Yes, both spin and can do mostly the same thing. The impact driver also hammers as it spins so that the screw goes in to the hole better. Think of the drill as a spoon and the impact driver as a fork. The spoon can do about everything the fork can do, but people use a fork more because it is more specialized. (but drilling holes with an impact driver is difficult and requires specialized bits)

When I bought my drill, it came with a coupon for a free impact driver. Being a cheapskate, I took the impact driver even though I didn’t know what it was. A few months later, I used it and WOW, it instantly became my new favorite tool. Now I use my impact driver a lot more than I use my drill. Plus my impact driver is smaller and lighter than my drill.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

It is a little misleading to say that an impact driver hammers as it spins, because that sounds like a hammer drill.

A typical high-end driver/drill is a combination of 3 things - screw driver with clutch, drill, and hammer drill. You select which of those 3 you want with a switch.

A hammer drill hammers as it drills. A hammer motion means pounding into the material in the direction of the bit. You would use this setting when drilling into concrete or brick with a drill meant for hammering.

An impact driver is completely different. It would be completely useless with a hammer drill bit. The bit is impacted with a _rotational_ force to spin the bit with extra torque in little pulsating jolts. It has no clutch and would be a bad choice for many applications. It's great for jobs where you don't have to be precise, for example countersinking screws in framing, flooring, or decking. Their power is addicting, but not


----------

